# new to Makeup and Spectra



## Obsidianbbw (Apr 8, 2009)

Hey new to makeup and specktra.  I just started to learn to put on makeup in feb of this year (2009).  I run a website where i have to look "made up" and I wanted more polish.

I have some Mac from earlier attempts, but mostly I buy drugstore and beauty supply brands (NYX, L'oreal Hip, ).  I have invested in a pretty good foundation MUFE HD 173 which I love.  Hoping to do a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





MAC haul in a few weeks... 

I have a youtube channel mostly to records my interesting attempts not to look like bozo the clown...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




YouTube - obsidianbbw's Channel

Right now I've been trying to do challenges to get more practice in....always looking for ways to get better.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 8, 2009)

You picked some great DS brands ...NYX and HIP are great!!! Welcome to Specktra!!


----------



## tracyann91 (Apr 8, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## metal_romantic (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi! Welcome! I will have to check out your youtube channel sometime. What kind of site do you run?


----------



## frocher (Apr 8, 2009)

Hello!  I look forward to seeing you around.


----------



## Susanne (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## MrsRjizzle (Apr 8, 2009)

Welcome! You came to the right place. You will learn alot here!


----------



## n_c (Apr 8, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 8, 2009)

Welcome! I am so glad you are here.


----------

